# Classic D&D of All Eras Back In Print



## Sean Patrick Fannon (Nov 16, 2016)

In a move that has the entire Old School Revolution community and Classic _Dungeons & Dragons_ fans around the world buzzing across social media, *Wizards of the Coast* and *DriveThruRPG* bring material from *all* iterations of the World's Most Famous RPG back to print. They did so quietly, but that only means there's a *lot* more planned.



​
D&D CLASSICS, PRINT ON DEMAND

Fans of every iteration of _D&D_ have long clamored for WotC to relent and make their favorite materials available in print again. As the publisher re-established its relationship with DriveThruRPG (going so far as to launch a fully-branded separate site, the Dungeon Masters Guild), the call went out across the various networks - 

"DriveThru knows how to do print-on-demand, so use that system to let us buy print versions of the D&D stuff we love!"

Challenge accepted, at long last, it would seem. Although they've done so very quietly, OSR sites and fans all over the world are buzzing about it like a bomb went off. Wizards and DriveThru were likely waiting until they had more materials prepped and ready for sale before they were going to make a big deal out of it, but savvy fans saw it coming together and jumped on it right away.

Interestingly, not only is the approach making pre-editions and 1st-4th stuff available for print purchase, it would seem they're willing to use this to print things they'd otherwise not go through the process for. To whit, the _Elemental Evil Player's Companion_ - normally a free PDF - is now available as a $10 print book.

D&D Classics are now available for print options on both DriveThruRPG and Dungeon Masters Guild.

Note that I use affiliate links in all my posts as a way to generate additional revenue for my efforts; I make my Picks and other article choices, however, based on the desire to share a wide variety of things with you. Thank you for your support. ~SPF


----------



## mach1.9pants (Nov 16, 2016)

http://www.dmsguild.com/browse.php?filters=45471_0_0_0_0_0_45547_0

It's an eclectic mix of 14 products!


----------



## guachi (Nov 16, 2016)

cbwjm said:


> I've noticed that and am sorely tempted to purchase a hard copy of Dragonlance Adventures.




If you wanted, you could buy an original copy from ebay for about $20. Personally, I'd rather have the original version if the price premium wasn't too much.


----------



## blakesha (Nov 16, 2016)

I would hazard a guess that the hardback versions of DL Adventures are the original hard copy versions...


----------



## Jester David (Nov 16, 2016)

Sqn Cdr Flashheart said:


> http://www.dmsguild.com/browse.php?filters=45471_0_0_0_0_0_45547_0
> 
> It's an eclectic mix of 14 products!



When they started making PDFs for DnDClassics.com it was a pretty sad list as well. It filled up quickly. Pretty soon we can expect most of the back catalogue.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh yeah this is great news IMO, I'm getting a couple just to check on quality


----------



## delericho (Nov 16, 2016)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## JeffB (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah, I saw  Den of Thieves available last night. 

Very  cool WOTC!! Now please just kiss and make up with whoever  it is so I can  get the orginal LBB.


----------



## Jer (Nov 16, 2016)

cbwjm said:


> I've noticed that and am sorely tempted to purchase a hard copy of Dragonlance Adventures.




You can find used copies of Dragonlance Adventures in very good condition for a lot less than that price.  I see them every once in a while at the local Half Price Books for $8, and you can find them on Amazon right now for around that price.

Some of the other books though are harder to find.  I don't think I've seen a beat-up copy of "Uncaged: Faces of Sigil" selling for less than $25 in a while.  That is a crazy selection of initial products though - I have to believe that it's more about the format they had them in and how easy it was to convert them to POD and look good than demand.


----------



## RevTurkey (Nov 16, 2016)

Basic, Expert, Rules Cyclopedia...


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 16, 2016)

As of right now they have 27 titles. _Very_ eclectic. 

Depending on the product, they have hardcovers, softcovers, and _cards_. 4E compatible Gamma World now has a whole new lease on life!


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Nov 16, 2016)

Ive bought color PODs from drive through, they are sturdy books, well done. Super excited that the entire library of D&D is now back in print. This is great news!!

Now to make my Planescape wishlist a reality


----------



## Barantor (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd love to have all the old Greyhawk books in print, I hope they do this for other settings.


----------



## DragonBelow (Nov 16, 2016)

Keep in mind that many of these come from scanned copies of the products (just like the PDFs themselves), they won't be the same quality as the original product, but they'll be the best they can be under those circumstances.


----------



## Zansy (Nov 16, 2016)

I've only really played 3rd and 5th edition, but what I'd REALLY like to see available is some Dark Sun stuff :3 I'd pay to learn about/play/run that.


----------



## gweinel (Nov 16, 2016)

I would love to see some of the out of print box sets in print too.


----------



## Jer (Nov 16, 2016)

gweinel said:


> I would love to see some of the out of print box sets in print too.




Well, one of the products up there is the Hollow World boxed set, so there's some hope for reprints on some of the boxed sets.  Though it's being printed as a single softcover book rather than as a boxed set.  I own that boxed set and I think it would make the maps really annoying to use - the D&D Rules Cyclopedia had maps of Mystara carved up into pages and inserted into it and I never liked how that turned out.

(OTOH - if they had it in hardcover I might actually think about ponying up the money for it. )


----------



## gweinel (Nov 16, 2016)

Jer said:


> Well, one of the products up there is the Hollow World boxed set, so there's some hope for reprints on some of the boxed sets.  Though it's being printed as a single softcover book rather than as a boxed set.  I own that boxed set and I think it would make the maps really annoying to use - the D&D Rules Cyclopedia had maps of Mystara carved up into pages and inserted into it and I never liked how that turned out.
> 
> (OTOH - if they had it in hardcover I might actually think about ponying up the money for it. )




I see. I was hoping for a full treatment having in mind some faboulous (and expensive) planescape box sets...


----------



## Jer (Nov 16, 2016)

gweinel said:


> I see. I was hoping for a full treatment having in mind some fabulous (and expensive) planescape box sets...




Yeah - I don't think Print On Demand technology is quite there yet - at least not in a way that's cheap enough to turn a profit.  I'd settle for them figuring out how to cheaply print the giant poster maps that came in so many of the supplements back in the day - not just the boxed sets, but a lot of the saddle-stitched supplement booklets came with a good-sized poster map.  A few of my very old Gazeteer maps have become unusable through overuse (Gaz1 & Gaz3 in particular, since back in the day I set many a campaign in either Karameikos or Glantri) and I wouldn't mind buying a newly printed-on-demand copy of those books if I were going to get replacement poster maps with them.


----------



## Thiago Rosa Shinken (Nov 16, 2016)

The Elemental Evil Player Companion has been available for POD for a loooong time, actually


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Nov 16, 2016)

I would like to buy the Spanish translation of AD&D player's handbook (1989) and some 3.5 sourcebooks weren't published in my languange.


----------



## ChapolimX (Nov 16, 2016)

There are 14 DnD Classics, 3 DM's Guild and 6 Adventurers League products. I imagine they will add more on a weekly basis as they do with the PDFs. Too bad the shipping costs to Brazil are prohibitive. For instance, the Elemental Evil Companion  is $27 for shipping. Hope One Book Shelf finds a better channel for handling this in future.

Enviado de meu 4034E usando Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Futurity (Nov 16, 2016)

I've ordered Hollow World in print. I spent a long time on Ebay trying to find the golden zone of a clean copy at a good price with no success....suddenly the solution looms before me at long last in POD. 

I'm also still boggled at seeing a Spelljammer module in print, another one I need to get ASAP. And Uncaged: Faces of Sigil, too! 

This will be great for gamers, but ebay retailers may suffer, I suspect.


----------



## Jer (Nov 16, 2016)

camazotz said:


> I've ordered Hollow World in print. I spent a long time on Ebay trying to find the golden zone of a clean copy at a good price with no success....suddenly the solution looms before me at long last in POD.




Please post when you get it to let us know the quality.  I'm really curious about how workable the poster-sized maps will be in a softcover book format.




camazotz said:


> This will be great for gamers, but ebay retailers may suffer, I suspect.




Meh - if it pushes the prices of used copies down I'm all for it.  Most of this stuff shouldn't be as expensive as it is in this day and age.  There will still be a market for collectors looking to own first editions, but the folks who just want to own the books to have them as a game resources (as they were originally intended) will be able to get their hands on them.  That's a good thing in my mind, even if it does shake up the collector's market a bit.


----------



## EonTrinity (Nov 16, 2016)

I think this is going to be awesome!  Interesting eclectic choice of products to start.  I ran out there looking for the FR grey box in hardback... nope.  But the did have hollow world, so I snatched that up.

I wonder why some books get hardcover treatment and others do not.  Never got that about drivethru pod service.  For anything over 200 pages I would choose hardback every time!

I will be watching this closely!  Looking forward to getting some classic products I have missed out on over the decades.

ET


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 16, 2016)

I hope this soon includes Eberron books and the Dragonlance campaign book for 3.5. And the Eberron Campaign guide for 4e, bc I have the player's guide, and my friend who has the campaign guide moved to Washington! 

I might even eventually pay for print copies of certain Dragon issues from 4e, like the ones with Assassin stuff, and some of the issues with the really good Winning Races articles. 

While I'm wishlisting, maybe they'll collate all the Nerath/Nentir Vale/PoL articles in the Mags into one pdf and let us POD that. I would pay 30-40$ for that.


----------



## Jester David (Nov 16, 2016)

When Rules Cyclopedia and Creature Catalogue are upped going to get those so hard.
Be nicer to have a "real" copy, but they tend to go for crazy prices...


----------



## Jester David (Nov 16, 2016)

doctorbadwolf said:


> I hope this soon includes Eberron books and the Dragonlance campaign book for 3.5. And the Eberron Campaign guide for 4e, bc I have the player's guide, and my friend who has the campaign guide moved to Washington!
> 
> I might even eventually pay for print copies of certain Dragon issues from 4e, like the ones with Assassin stuff, and some of the issues with the really good Winning Races articles.
> 
> While I'm wishlisting, maybe they'll collate all the Nerath/Nentir Vale/PoL articles in the Mags into one pdf and let us POD that. I would pay 30-40$ for that.



Oh eff, campaign settings!!
This completely changes the dynamic of "when are WotC going to release campaign setting X". The answer is... you'll be able to buy hard copies of them all.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 17, 2016)

Jester David said:


> Oh eff, campaign settings!!
> This completely changes the dynamic of "when are WotC going to release campaign setting X". The answer is... you'll be able to buy hard copies of them all.



Yeah, that's gonna suck. People are going to just happily dump all over anyone suggesting wotc should actually update a setting with anything more than a UA article for the mechanical options of that setting.


----------



## dropbear8mybaby (Nov 17, 2016)

I have a tattoo of one of the dragon line drawings from Draconomicon on my back. Obviously one of my favourite books


----------



## Jester David (Nov 17, 2016)

doctorbadwolf said:


> Yeah, that's gonna suck. People are going to just happily dump all over anyone suggesting wotc should actually update a setting with anything more than a UA article for the mechanical options of that setting.



Realms needs an update because they effed with the world. 
Dragonlance could use one because so much was going on in the novels, the sourcebooks couldn't keep up and are out of date. 
Planescape could use one as the planned event to fix the setting after Faction War broke Sigil never ended up happening. 

Other than that, the old books are just as good. Eberron is exactly the same as in the 3e/4e books. As is Ravenloft, Dark Sun, Greyhawk, Mystara, etc. 
I mean, the complaint is that you can't get the books in print anymore without going used. But that ceases to be relevant if you can get any of them at any time with a mouse click. 

An update just risks having people who don't care about the setting write the product. Or just people who lack passion. It often adds nothing.


----------



## ninjayeti (Nov 17, 2016)

Jer said:


> I'd settle for them figuring out how to cheaply print the giant poster maps that came in so many of the supplements back in the day - not just the boxed sets, but a lot of the saddle-stitched supplement booklets came with a good-sized poster map.  A few of my very old Gazeteer maps have become unusable through overuse (Gaz1 & Gaz3 in particular, since back in the day I set many a campaign in either Karameikos or Glantri) and I wouldn't mind buying a newly printed-on-demand copy of those books if I were going to get replacement poster maps with them.




If you are just looking for maps there are some fairly hi-res ones on the internet. Here is one for Karemeikos:
http://www.pandius.com/karameikos-8-forested-hills.png
Petty sure you could get that printed poster size and have it look fairly decent.


----------



## Hussar (Nov 17, 2016)

This is fantastic stuff.  Well done them.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 17, 2016)

Jester David said:


> Realms needs an update because they effed with the world.
> Dragonlance could use one because so much was going on in the novels, the sourcebooks couldn't keep up and are out of date.
> Planescape could use one as the planned event to fix the setting after Faction War broke Sigil never ended up happening.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not gonna have this argument again. We disagree, leave it at that. Or read the thread on the topic that's going right now.


----------



## IgnatiusJ.Reilly (Nov 17, 2016)

That's awesome if it's applied to a much greater volume of the back catalog. I wonder if my more than decent sized collection of out of print titles will plummet in value, not that I'd ever sell any of it anyway. I guess it'll depend on print quality, I'd be very curious about that.


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 17, 2016)

That might be my chance to get hold of a few 2e Planescape supplements that I'm missing in my collection - awesome!

Regarding the POD quality: Based on the oWoD Werewolf supplement for the White Howlers, it's really quite good.
I've also bought some POD card game expansions in the past. Those weren't as good; they were obviously less saturated than the originals, especially the darker colors.


----------



## Parmandur (Nov 17, 2016)

doctorbadwolf said:


> Yeah, that's gonna suck. People are going to just happily dump all over anyone suggesting wotc should actually update a setting with anything more than a UA article for the mechanical options of that setting.





I think they will provide the mechanical support, in some form; and that they will do coffee-table style books, like James Wyatt is doing for magic right now, that can totally be system neutral campaign setting guides.

But they have been signaling for a while that the older edition setting guides work fine for 5E, aside from fiddly crunch bits...


----------



## Riley (Nov 17, 2016)

EonTrinity said:


> I think this is going to be awesome!  Interesting eclectic choice of products to start.  I ran out there looking for the FR grey box in hardback...





I would love to have that in hardcover or soft - I just want it without that horrid dark paper.


----------



## Jer (Nov 17, 2016)

Parmandur said:


> I think they will provide the mechanical support, in some form; and that they will do coffee-table style books, like James Wyatt is doing for magic right now, that can totally be system neutral campaign setting guides.




I would actually love this approach.  Especially if the "mechanical support" could be turned into a PoD product rather than just a PDF.  To be honest, I would love to see them actually take the James Wyatt MtG "Plane Shift" documents and set them up to be PoD products.  And if they could do similar for Eberron, Greyhawk and Dark Sun along with an associated "edition neutral" atlas I'd be really happy.  (I'd be exceedingly happy if they'd do the same with Mystara, since that's my first love of D&D campaign worlds.  But I suspect I will need to just live with my Gazetteers and fan sources on that front for the future).


----------



## EonTrinity (Nov 17, 2016)

I would love to pick up all of the early Mystara and FR guides.  I was pretty young back then, and didn't have much cash.  All I could afford was the grey box, and it would be nice now that I am older and have some cash to build up those collections.  Those things were great, and really fun to read.  So filled with possibilities and nostalgia.

It was an interesting mix of things they put out there right now.  Didn't seem to be much rhyme or reason.

ET


----------



## Jer (Nov 17, 2016)

Jhaelen said:


> Regarding the POD quality: Based on the oWoD Werewolf supplement for the White Howlers, it's really quite good.




I know that DriveThruRPG has generally good quality on their PoD offerings in general.  I'm concerned mostly about the quality of items that shift formats and the quality of printing for things that they're working from scans on rather than original electronic drafts.  For example - the Hollow World boxed set is being printed as a softcover book.  The Boxed set was three books plus two poster maps (one map front and back) - how does that work bound up in single book form?  Are the maps usable when they've been carved up into individual pages?  etc.  And what's the quality of the printing?  Are the scans good enough that you can't tell that its being printed from scans?


----------



## EonTrinity (Nov 17, 2016)

When my Hollow World arrives I will stop back and let you know how it looks...

ET


----------



## Parmandur (Nov 17, 2016)

Jer said:


> I would actually love this approach.  Especially if the "mechanical support" could be turned into a PoD product rather than just a PDF.  To be honest, I would love to see them actually take the James Wyatt MtG "Plane Shift" documents and set them up to be PoD products.  And if they could do similar for Eberron, Greyhawk and Dark Sun along with an associated "edition neutral" atlas I'd be really happy.  (I'd be exceedingly happy if they'd do the same with Mystara, since that's my first love of D&D campaign worlds.  But I suspect I will need to just live with my Gazetteers and fan sources on that front for the future).





I actually could see them fully "crossing the streams" with Magic; they did a survey on the Magic site asking for feedback, including "would you pay for something like this?"

Magic: the Gathering RPG, using 5E rules?  Some nee races, some new Classes, tons of monsters...I'd buy it.


----------



## Saxon1974 (Nov 17, 2016)

Interested but waiting for more titles...if that have most of them I am sure there are a few ill get!


----------



## Random Bystander (Nov 18, 2016)

I feel sad for those people on E-Bay who will slowly see their sales of $40 books with $40 shipping bleed away to big-box stores like DrivethruRPG who offer low prices and low shipping. 

It is true, I do not look sad. But I'm sad on the inside. Truly. Would this face lie to you? 

Some day, with the ever-increasing resolution and materials capability of 3D printing, the same "unfortunate" thing may happen to people offering $200+ 1990s graphics cards. Well, at least one can dream. Er. "Nightmare." Totally "nightmare."


----------



## outlander78 (Nov 18, 2016)

I am also sad for the hoarders.    I haven't seen PDFs lower prices, but new prints should do the job.

My theory is that no one WANTS to sell their books.  So, when their significant others push them to downsize, the post their kit for sale at outrageous prices and then say "sorry, dear, no one wanted to buy them."


----------



## Marandahir (Nov 18, 2016)

Elemental Evil Player's Guide has been a print option since it came out. 

I've had it on my shelf this entire time.


----------



## Random Bystander (Nov 18, 2016)

outlander78 said:


> I am also sad for the hoarders.    I haven't seen PDFs lower prices, but new prints should do the job.
> 
> My theory is that no one WANTS to sell their books.  So, when their significant others push them to downsize, the post their kit for sale at outrageous prices and then say "sorry, dear, no one wanted to buy them."



I have seen EBay bids for items at those prices. Your guess may be a factor for some, but market forces are probably the reason for most. With stock in *decline, it is a definite sellers market. And while .pdfs are useful, tablets are slow and awkward to use unless you pay for a PC-equivalent, and **laptops are large and awkward at the gaming table. For sheer "flip to that page and look it up", nothing yet beats the utility of processed wood pulp. With the ability to just buy a new copy. "original editions" will most likely be primarily purchased by collectors. After purchasing the D&D 3.5 PHB reprint, I now have no real use for my old version. As a note, that item will probably also not see EBay, as I will probably gift it to a family member.

As a side benefit for collectors, with fewer relative buyers, prices for original editions will probably experience a temporary drop.

* This decline would not just be due to damage, but due to more and more stock shifting to those who intend to permanently keep the item, while being insufficient to meet demand. In addition, a sizable fraction of the original stock is, sadly, probably now in landfills. That is, if the market can service 4/5ths of the demand, after servicing 3/5ths of that demand, the buyer : seller ratio has shrunk to 1/5th.

** The effect of the vertical, not just horizontal, dimensions of a laptop.


----------



## Louis Brenton (Nov 18, 2016)

I am absolutely thrilled about this development.  Super excited to see the PoD-available catalog expand in the near future.  

I was thrilled when WotC gave us the option of "Here's your free Elemental Player's Companion PDF, & here's a print-on-demand option if you prefer it."  This is a move in the right direction.


----------



## Converse02 (Nov 18, 2016)

As an ebay collector, it's already having an effect on me. 

A clean copy of ravenloft i10 can cost a lot on ebay, I couldn't bring myself to bid for one once I heard DTRPG can get me nice looking PoD for just $12. 
With DriveThru, I also don't have the worry about things like overgrading or poor shipping you can experience on ebay. 

If the colors and beauty of a DTRPG PoD book is nearly as good as the original copy, I'm going to find it hard to go back to ebay.


----------



## Jer (Nov 18, 2016)

Converse02 said:


> If the colors and beauty of a DTRPG PoD book is nearly as good as the original copy, I'm going to find it hard to go back to ebay.




Keep in mind that it probably won't - DTRPG's site itself says that images in scanned image POD books will not be as good as books where they are printing from digital original files (I found that last night while I was poking around their website).  So I suspect that if you're a collector rather than just a user of the material, you'll still want to be looking for deals on eBay and whatnot.

That said - this should drive the prices on eBay down eventually because all of the folks who don't care about it looking really good but just want the content will take themselves out of the market and drive down the demand a bit.


----------



## Random Bystander (Nov 19, 2016)

Not just the quality of the scanner - The scanned copy will likely be faded. Ideally, they would compose multiple scans to find a better one, but that has accuracy errors, too.

To use an analogy, even if rolling 1d10, it takes a *lot* of rolls before you really get close to 95% accuracy on the mathematical centerpoint of 5.5; especially when your max roll is 9.5. And at a certain point, buying more copies in order to have more data to feed into your algorithm to make the book look closer to original, not only means you have cut a sizable chunk out of your net profit, but also that it would be cheaper to hire an artist to touch up the cover.

Side note: At this point, the Sistine Chapel is about three or four "Axes of my Grandfather's" away from being painted by Michelangelo. The artist, not the ninja turtle. The distinction being, I think, that this is known and acknowledged information.

But I philosophize again. Your Wikipedia quest, should you chose to accept it, is to look up "Hill-climbing algorithms". This message will almost certainly not self-destruct in five seconds, although with quantum physics, we cannot rule out that one of your electrons comes from Alpha Centauri. Or Beta or Ceti Centauri. How come they never get mentioned?


----------



## dagger (Nov 21, 2016)

This is good news, but I would like to see some more information about this.


----------



## Random Bystander (Nov 21, 2016)

dagger said:


> This is good news, but I would like to see some more information about this though.



What kind of information? Someone may know what you want to ask.


----------



## dagger (Nov 22, 2016)

Well just off the top of my head:

1) How deep in the catalog are they going to go? Specifically, I am interested in FR box sets.
2) Also, how often are they going to add new stuff and is it just random, or planned?
3) Are we going to get some better previews of what the final product is like when its printed?


----------



## Omega9999 (Nov 22, 2016)

They just added some more PoD products, along with the weekly update. So i guess we are going to have more PoD products every week


----------



## Random Bystander (Nov 22, 2016)

Omega9999 said:


> They just added some more PoD products, along with the weekly update. So i guess we are going to have more PoD products every week



The weekly update was also 8 .pdfs instead of the usual 4, and 6 PoD. I hope that is a long-term acceleration of the schedule - According to the Google document on RPG.net, completion will take 2 years, 4 months at their usual rate of 4 .pdfs per week.


----------



## mangamuscle (Nov 22, 2016)

This week they added:

Ravenloft (3.0)
Hammerfast: A Dwarven Outpost Adventure Site (4e)
Four From Cormyr (2e)
FMA2: Endless Armies (2e)
Fantastic Locations: Fane of the Drow (3.5)


----------



## dagger (Nov 22, 2016)

Random Bystander said:


> The weekly update was also 8 .pdfs instead of the usual 4, and 6 PoD. I hope that is a long-term acceleration of the schedule - According to the Google document on RPG.net, completion will take 2 years, 4 months at their usual rate of 4 .pdfs per week.




Can I get to that on rpg.net? Thank you


----------



## Random Bystander (Nov 22, 2016)

dagger said:


> Can I get to that on rpg.net? Thank you



A link to the first page in the thread: [Link]

A link to the latest current DrivethruRPG post in the thread: [Link]


----------



## RevTurkey (Nov 22, 2016)

Found this link with pictures...

http://theotherside.timsbrannan.com/2016/11/wizards-of-coast-print-on-demand-results.html

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Random Bystander (Nov 22, 2016)

My own preference would be for more formats. However, that has to be balanced against negative reviews by people who expect a cheaply-made original to somehow experience a massive jump in quality due to ordering a "premium reprint."

For example, the story of the Ouya console system. To sum up, Ouya inc. announced a $100 console system that could fit in your hand, stow away easily pretty much anywhere, and let you play mobile games on your TV. To kick the project off, they turned to kickstarter, and, as of the last time I checked, they still hold the record as the seventh-highest grossing project.

The project, needless to say, funded; units were produced and shipped; Youtube reviews went up...And "two-thirds" of them (approx.) by my rough, anecdotal viewing count, were complaining that their $100 console was, in fact, literally a $100 console. The other "one-third" simply noted that their $100 console was, in fact, a $100 console, and exactly what they were expecting. Sales sunk, and many purchasers sold their units on EBay.

Sadly, the company failed, and was bought out, because they delivered exactly what they advertised...And not what many purchasers seemed to expect.

Note: I was not involved. I did not, and do not, actually have a use for a $100 console. I am just noting that only one-half of what you say matters; the other half is what they hear. And the third half is what third-party listeners overhear.

To sum up, which POD formats are made available is a matter for the marketing department, not common sense.


----------



## EonTrinity (Nov 23, 2016)

The order is really strange, I must admit.  Why would you release a Maztica adventure for print without the core first?

Still, my Hollow World should be arriving any day.  Looking forward to it!  Will report in on what it looks like.

ET


----------



## dagger (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks! Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## EonTrinity (Nov 24, 2016)

Well guys, it came today... and I must say that it looks *GREAT*.  Please keep a couple of things in mind.  First, I have bought dozens of POD books from RPGnow and have always been extremely happy with them.  Second, I never had the original Hollow World - nor have I ever seen it in person so I can't really compare. What I can say is that the book looks great.  The colors are crisp,  the text is real good (I can barely tell that they are a scan), the maps colors look good.  Having bought some old school TSR materials back in the day, I can say that the book is easily of that quality.  The paper is different of course, because it is modern acid free - so it is thinner, but I find that a plus.  In the end it is 200 pages of classic D&D gold, looks really good...  I am really happy...

I don't know.  Ultimately it looked so good i realized I was in deep trouble.  I spent a fortune filling in the holes on my WOD collection thanks to RPGnow's POD.  I can see myself ordering a lot of these and building the classic D&D collection I have always wanted.   I am really looking forward to the classic Mystara and FR books hitting POD.

ET


----------



## dagger (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, and can I get a few pics, especially the map pages? I have the original but I will not be too critical.  At this point in my life I care more about the usefulness of the product anyway. I also am looking forward to some FR box sets and other things like 2e spell compendiums would be amazing!


----------



## EonTrinity (Nov 25, 2016)

Okay... as soon as I figure out how to upload some pics... Looks like you need a URL to post them and I don't have a place to put them online.

ET


----------



## dagger (Nov 25, 2016)

You can upload them to a place like imgur for free. It will give you the URL


----------



## Mad_Jack (Nov 26, 2016)

Imgur, Imageshack, Photobucket... Although not a lot of people like Photobucket.
But you can get a free account at any of those sites and post the pics there, and they'll give you the codes for direct links to the images or the codes to post them on forums or social media.


----------



## dagger (Nov 29, 2016)

This week's D&D release list. From RPGNET:

_Classic PDFs:

Elminster's Ecologies Appendix I: The Battle of Bones & Hill of Lost Souls (2e)
Elminster's Ecologies Appendix II: The High Moor & The Serpent Hills (2e)
MC11 Monstrous Compendium Forgotten Realms Appendix (2e)
MC3 Monstrous Compendium Forgotten Realms Appendix (2e)
How the Mighty Are Fallen (2e)

Classic PoDs:

How the Mighty Are Fallen (2e)
Forest Maker (2e)
D2 Shrine of the Kuo-Toa (1e)
H2 The Mines of Bloodstone (1e)
DMGR8: Sages & Specialists (2e)

Enjoy!

-MMM _


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Nov 29, 2016)

If folks are interested I can update this thread each week when I activate titles just like I do over at RPGNet.

-MMM


----------



## dagger (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes sir! As a wise poet once wrote "That would rock!"


----------



## swordpeddler (Dec 4, 2016)

I just saw some photos of print-on-demand copy of _Uncaged: Faces Of Sigil _and it looks fantastic. I am super excited for this.


----------



## dagger (Dec 4, 2016)

swordpeddler said:


> I just saw some photos of print-on-demand copy of _Uncaged: Faces Of Sigil _and it looks fantastic. I am super excited for this.




Link me bro!


----------



## swordpeddler (Dec 4, 2016)

dagger said:


> Link me bro!





I'll try, but I am a new user so it may not work:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/6359352248142525841/6359352250156471586


----------



## dagger (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks it worked! I am going to post this to the thread in the 5e forum if thats ok?


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Dec 6, 2016)

This week's D&D release list.

Adventurer's League:

DDAL05-06 Beneath the Fetid Chelimber (5e)
DDAL05-07 Chelimber's Descent (5e)

Classic PDFs:

PG1 Player's Guide to the Dragonlance Campaign (2e)
Dwarven Kingdoms of Krynn (2e)
Tales of the Lance (2e)
Time of the Dragon (2e)
Fantastic Locations: Hellspike Prison (3.5)
FR7: Hall of Heroes (1e/2e)

Classics PoD:

Undermountain: Stardock (2e)
GAZ14: The Atruaghin Clans (Basic)
Fantastic Locations: Hellspike Prison (3.5)
FR7: Hall of Heroes (1e/2e)

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## ChapolimX (Dec 6, 2016)

Matt-M-McElroy said:


> This week's D&D release list.
> 
> Adventurer's League:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update!


----------



## darjr (Dec 6, 2016)

Will you also list the con created content for Adventures League?


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Dec 6, 2016)

darjr said:


> Will you also list the con created content for Adventures League?




I don't upload those, nor have they communicated with me when they are uploading them so I find out just like everyone else.

-MMM


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Dec 13, 2016)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

Caravans (2e)
Cities of Bone (2e)
Naval Battle Rules: The Seas of Cerilia (2e)
Netheril: Empire of Magic (2e)
Prayers from the Faithful (2e)
Ruins of Undermountain II: The Deep Levels (2e)

Classic PoD:

Ruins of Undermountain II: The Deep Levels (2e)
Prayers from the Faithful (2e)
Ravenloft Player's Handbook (3.5)

And if you haven't completed your collection yet, all of the D&D graphic novels from IDW are 40% Off this week over at DriveThruComics.com.

-MMM


----------



## EthanSental (Dec 14, 2016)

I noticed the print on demand was up to 31 titles and the 6 Storm Kings Thunder alliance and DM kits and came back here to see if anyone was keeping it updated....thanks for that MMM!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 14, 2016)

Something I would like to see - All the various official character sheet products through-out the editions, maybe for $1.99 each or some such.  Maybe with a form-fillable version, if possible.  

Some of those old character sheets are heavily nostalgia inducing and really get you into the mood for the game just by looking at them and filling them out.


----------



## HonorBoundSamurai632 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have always wondered ........
If you believe everything that WoTC says about the problems with TSR, didn't the auditor (or whoever he was) state that when he got to TSR he found a warehouse pretty much filled to the ceiling with pallets and pallets of product that was never shipped or sold?
If this is true, what happened to all that product?
Is it all still in that warehouse?
Was it moved somewhere else so its kind of preserved?
Did they sell it all? (I never heard of a huge WoTC sale ..... ever)
Did they just scrap it and give themselves a fresh start by incinerating it all? (my heart hurts just typing that)
Does anyone here know what happened to that stuff? I'm pretty happy that they are finally doing PoD, but I do not recall ever hearing that they had a big sale on all that old product. Looking at the way that Paizo has sales to make room in their warehouse I wish WoTC would have done the same thing.
PoD is cool, and this does make me happy ...... but there are certain things that I want in my collection that I know I'm going to have to troll eBay for, even through they will be available PoD.

(Haven't logged into EnWorld in awhile, sorry if commenting here upsets anyone for reviving an old thread)


----------



## blakesha (Dec 19, 2016)

HonorBoundSamurai632 said:


> I have always wondered ........
> If you believe everything that WoTC says about the problems with TSR, didn't the auditor (or whoever he was) state that when he got to TSR he found a warehouse pretty much filled to the ceiling with pallets and pallets of product that was never shipped or sold?
> If this is true, what happened to all that product?
> Is it all still in that warehouse?
> ...




It would be interesting to hear from someone in the know about the first few points you raise HBS.

I also feel the need to troll ebay for a few items (like FR6,7,8 - the ONLY three I am missing from my collection), its just sad that all three of those are $USD150+


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 19, 2016)

You might want to check Amazon as well.  They currently have a new copy of FR6 for $63.65.  Still expensive, but far less than ebay.


----------



## Riley (Dec 19, 2016)

HonorBoundSamurai632 said:


> I have always wondered ........
> If you believe everything that WoTC says about the problems with TSR, didn't the auditor (or whoever he was) state that when he got to TSR he found a warehouse pretty much filled to the ceiling with pallets and pallets of product that was never shipped or sold?
> If this is true, what happened to all that product?
> Is it all still in that warehouse?
> Was it moved somewhere else so its kind of preserved?




Shortly after the TSR bankruptcy, truly staggering quantities of sealed, new second edition box sets and supplements showed up suddenly in several Half Price Books stores in the Milwaukee area. Pretty much everything made for the various second edition worlds was there, with many copies of each. 

Oh and there was shelf after self of Buck Rogers and Amazing Engine products.

I assume they were sold to HPB after they were seized, in order to repay TSRs creditors.

I bought as much of the stuff as I could possibly afford, and maybe then some.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Dec 20, 2016)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

In the Phantom's Wake (Basic)
OA6 Ronin Challenge (2e)
OA7 Test of the Samurai (2e)
PC4 Night Howlers (Basic)
Volo's Guide to Baldur's Gate II (2e)


Classic PoDs:

S1 Tomb of Horrors (1e)
S2 White Plume Mountain (1e)
Volo's Guide to Baldur's Gate II (2e) 

D&D Comics:

Dungeons & Dragons: Shadows of the Vampire #4
Dragonlance Legends: Time of the Twins

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 20, 2016)

PC4: Night Howlers!!!!!  Woohoo!!!  One of my favorites.  Finally.


----------



## GreyLord (Dec 23, 2016)

Riley said:


> Shortly after the TSR bankruptcy, truly staggering quantities of sealed, new second edition box sets and supplements showed up suddenly in several Half Price Books stores in the Milwaukee area. Pretty much everything made for the various second edition worlds was there, with many copies of each.
> 
> Oh and there was shelf after self of Buck Rogers and Amazing Engine products.
> 
> ...




When they obtained it (after TSR's bankruptcy, and after they bought it and discovered stuff still in the warehouse, I believe they (WotC) sold as much of it as they could to anyone who would buy, and then it was off to the dumpster/incinerator for much of what wouldn't sell.  My memory could be failing though, but I think that's what I recall happening.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Dec 27, 2016)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

Bleak House (2e)
Ravenloft: Realm of Terror (2e)
The Astromundi Cluster (2e)
The Legend of Spelljammer (2e)
DLR1 Otherlands (2e)

Classic PoD:

DLR1 Otherlands (2e)
X8: Drums on Fire Mountain (Basic)
C2 The Ghost Tower of Inverness (1e)
HWA3 Hollow World: Nightstorm (Basic)

D&D Comics:

Dungeons & Dragons: Shadows of the Vampire #5

Enjoy and Happy New Year!

-MMM


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Jan 3, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

King of the Giantdowns (2e)
Evil Tide (2e)
The Inner Planes (2e)
Axe of the Dwarvish Lords (2e)

Classic PoDs:

GAZ6 The Dwarves of Rockhome (Basic)
CM3 Sabre River (Basic)

Adventurer's League:

DDAL05-08 Durlag's Tower (5e)
DDAL05-09 Durlag's Tomb (5e)
DDAL05-10 Giant Diplomacy (5e)
DDAL05-11 Forgotten Traditions (5e)

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 6, 2017)

DragonBelow said:


> Keep in mind that many of these come from scanned copies of the products (just like the PDFs themselves), they won't be the same quality as the original product, but they'll be the best they can be under those circumstances.




That's probably not going to be the case with 3rd Edition and 4th Edition (and 5th Editoin) products they sell. WotC must have a library of all the original files of those.


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 6, 2017)

doctorbadwolf said:


> I hope this soon includes Eberron books and the Dragonlance campaign book for 3.5. And the Eberron Campaign guide for 4e, bc I have the player's guide, and my friend who has the campaign guide moved to Washington!




I don't know what the legal situation with 3e Dragonlance is (as most of the books were designed by Sovereign Press/Margaret Weis Productions) but the print run for _Towers of High Sorcery_ was smaller than the print run of some of the other DL books and the eBay Bandits really try to hike up the price. A new PoD version of ToHS (without the eBay Bandit price hike) is something that could really help a lot of Dragonlance fans.

And I'm struggling to find _Secrets of Xen'drik_ at non-eBay Bandit prices, so I'll be picking that up, at some point. (The next big leap for Eberron will be opening the setting up to DMs Guild, so that Keith Baker can start selling 5e Eberron products there. WotC have recently allowed a live-stream Eberron show called Maze Arcana, so perhaps they are gearing up for 5e Eberron.)



doctorbadwolf said:


> I might even eventually pay for print copies of certain Dragon issues from 4e, like the ones with Assassin stuff, and some of the issues with the really good Winning Races articles.




Dragon (and Dungeon) are things I'm curious about. Paizo published these for a long time and now it seems (to me) that the WotC decision to pull PDFs and then reenable them, but only via DriveThru RPG is some sort of commercial attack on their former partner, Paizo.

So, with TSR owning the really old magazines, Wizards of the Coast owning the really new magazines and Paizo owning the ones in the middle, I'll be really interested to see what - if anything - goes up on Print on Demand.



doctorbadwolf said:


> While I'm wishlisting, maybe they'll collate all the Nerath/Nentir Vale/PoL articles in the Mags into one pdf and let us POD that. I would pay 30-40$ for that.




That sounds good. I'd gladly pay into a crowdfunded project to pay for Rich Baker to finish the _Nentir Vale Gazetteer_ (with stretch goals for him to get all the other planned Nerath gazetteers done).


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 6, 2017)

Big Mac said:


> I don't know what the legal situation with 3e Dragonlance is (as most of the books were designed by Sovereign Press/Margaret Weis Productions) ...



It seems that the rights for those books (and the similarly licensed 3e Ravenloft books) have now reverted to WotC, since they would likely otherwise not be available for sale on the DMs Guild: Towers of High Sorcery, Ravenloft Player's Handbook.

I'm also not convinced that Paizo still own the rights to the run of _Dragon_ and _Dungeon_ that they published. In the product discussion section of the page for _Dungeon #91_, Vic Wertz gives this as a reason that there isn't a PDF available for that issue:



			
				Vic Wertz said:
			
		

> If memory serves, when we went to make the PDF, we found that our copies of the digital files were corrupted, and we weren't able to track down a good copy while we still had the rights to convert them into PDF form.




So while Paizo clearly still have the right to sell PDFs of many issues, at least some of the rights have apparently reverted to WotC.


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 7, 2017)

Echohawk said:


> It seems that the rights for those books (and the similarly licensed 3e Ravenloft books) have now reverted to WotC, since they would likely otherwise not be available for sale on the DMs Guild: Towers of High Sorcery, Ravenloft Player's Handbook.




Well we don't know what the legal agreement was for these different companies. It's just as possible that WotC bought back the copyright or that DriveThru RPG has cut a deal with MWP and or White Wolf.



Echohawk said:


> I'm also not convinced that Paizo still own the rights to the run of _Dragon_ and _Dungeon_ that they published. In the product discussion section of the page for _Dungeon #91_, Vic Wertz gives this as a reason that there isn't a PDF available for that issue:
> 
> <snip - Vic Wertz>
> 
> So while Paizo clearly still have the right to sell PDFs of many issues, at least some of the rights have apparently reverted to WotC.




I wouldn't expect to see DMs Guild selling Dragon and Dungeon magazines if Paizo have the rights to them. But then I didn't expect to see them selling Dragonlance or Ravenloft books from the 3e Era.

And as DriveThru RPG and Paizo are both competing for the same PDF market (and as DriveThru penalises companies who sell on both DriveThru and Paizo in order to give them an incentive to avoid Paizo) I think that Paizo would not be inclined to allow DriveThru access to any magazines it still has the rights to.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 7, 2017)

Big Mac said:


> Well we don't know what the legal agreement was for these different companies. It's just as possible that WotC bought back the copyright or that DriveThru RPG has cut a deal with MWP and or White Wolf.



The latter seems extremely unlikely, because then the publisher would be listed on DMs Guild as "MWP" or "White Wolf", instead of "Wizards of the Coast". Also, we know that the Ravenloft licence permitted White Wolf to sell existing stock of printed 3rd Edition Ravenloft products only for a limited time (six months?) after the licence to produce new products expired. Thus, to be able to start selling those books again now, in any format, would have required WotC to grant them a new licence, which seems improbable.

I couldn't find any direct evidence that the licensing deals for those properties meant that the copyrights for the materials reverted entirely to WotC, but we do know that was the case for all of the D&D comics, which is why WotC was able to subsequently license IDW to reprint older comics initially published by other companies. This indicates to me that WotC's standard licence for any material based on their campaign settings ensures that all rights for that material reverts to them after a period of time.



> And as DriveThru RPG and Paizo are both competing for the same PDF market (and as DriveThru penalises companies who sell on both DriveThru and Paizo in order to give them an incentive to avoid Paizo) I think that Paizo would not be inclined to allow DriveThru access to any magazines it still has the rights to.




For both the Paizo-era and earlier Dragon/Dungeon magazines, my theory is that the lack of releases on DMs Guild is unrelated to any licence with Paizo. I think the copyright for the D&D material in those issues has long since reverted to WotC. However, there is additional (non-D&D) content in most issues for which the copyrights never belonged to either WotC or Paizo, for example, the comics. For this reason, you'll find that the electronic versions available for sale at Paizo are not complete issues. They do not contain the adverts, and some issues are missing certain comics. As I'm sure you're aware, this situation is even worse for the TSR-era content, where the electronic publication rights for the articles is, to say the least, rather complicated.

Thus, there is a significant "hassle factor" involved in selling those issues via the DMs Guild. It's not a matter of just scanning the issues, but also ensuring that only the content for which WotC actually has the copyright gets included. My guess is that WotC has looked at the risk/reward and decided simply not to bother with content for which the rights are not 100% clear.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Jan 10, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

Children of the Night: The Created (2e)
Dead Gods (2e)
The Jade Hare (Basic)
Chainmail: Rules for Medieval Miniatures (0e)

Classic PoDs:

Marco Volo: Departure (2e)
Marco Volo: Journey (2e)
Marco Volo: Arrival (2e)
A2 Secret of the Slavers Stockade (1e)

Enjoy!


----------



## darjr (Jan 10, 2017)

Chainmail! Woot! I've wanted to try of&d using chainmail for a while now. Thank you!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jan 10, 2017)

Chainmail!  Now that's something I never expected to see.  Woohoo!


----------



## cbwjm (Jan 11, 2017)

I received my copy of uncaged:faces of sigil today (took a while to arrive, but then I ordered quite close to Christmas so kind of my fault) and I have to say, it is excellent quality. I ordered it mainly to see how well it it would come out; everything is readable, the images are clear, I feel like it is a good quality product. I splashed out and bought the premium heavyweight and I think it was worth it.


----------



## Saxon1974 (Jan 11, 2017)

I noticed they have 4e Hammerfast but the fold out map is included inside the book. I would prefer the larger foldable map to lay on the table. Is it much harder to print that? I wonder if all older mods that include a map will be this way.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Jan 17, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

Reunion (2e)
Ruined Kingdoms (2e)
The Factol's Manifesto (2e)
Calimport (2e)

Classics PoD:

Calimport (2e)
LC2: Inside Ravens Bluff, The Living City (2e)
LC4: Port of Ravens Bluff, The Living City (2e)

D&D Comics:

Dungeons & Dragons: Frost Giant’s Fury #1

Enjoy!


----------



## Parmandur (Jan 17, 2017)

Saxon1974 said:


> I noticed they have 4e Hammerfast but the fold out map is included inside the book. I would prefer the larger foldable map to lay on the table. Is it much harder to print that? I wonder if all older mods that include a map will be this way.





As I understand it, that's the only way POD does it; you may be able to get a nice map by taking the PDF to a print shop, but I'm unclear on the legalities.


----------



## cbwjm (Jan 17, 2017)

I was checking for the factor manifesto just the other day and now here it is, sweet. 

Still waiting on Dawn of the Emperors though. I need it to round out my known world purchases.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jan 17, 2017)

cbwjm said:


> I was checking for the factor manifesto just the other day and now here it is, sweet.
> 
> Still waiting on Dawn of the Emperors though. I need it to round out my known world purchases.




I anxiously await that as well.  Wrath of the Immortals is the one I want to see the most, however.


----------



## cbwjm (Jan 17, 2017)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> I anxiously await that as well.  Wrath of the Immortals is the one I want to see the most, however.



Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about wrath of the immortals, I'm looking forward to that one coming out as well.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Jan 17, 2017)

Saxon1974 said:


> I noticed they have 4e Hammerfast but the fold out map is included inside the book. I would prefer the larger foldable map to lay on the table. Is it much harder to print that? I wonder if all older mods that include a map will be this way.






Parmandur said:


> As I understand it, that's the only way POD does it; you may be able to get a nice map by taking the PDF to a print shop, but I'm unclear on the legalities.




This is correct. We do have the ability to include fold-out or insert maps. Our book print just does basic books. With most of these you can get the PoD + PDF combo for relatively inexpensive and you could always print out the PDF of the map as needed.

-MMM


----------



## darjr (Jan 18, 2017)

Matt-M-McElroy said:


> FYI, The Scarlet Brotherhood (2e) was updated with a new scan back in October, but none of the people screaming for my head seemed to have noticed, nor updated their reviews of the title.
> 
> -MMM




From elsewhere.

Also did you mean that the pod can have pullouts or cannot?


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Jan 18, 2017)

darjr said:


> Also did you mean that the pod can have pullouts or cannot?




PoD books cannot have pullout maps.

-MMM


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 21, 2017)

Matt-M-McElroy said:


> PoD books cannot have pullout maps.
> 
> -MMM




I honestly think that the only way to deal with maps is to find a PoD supplier (other than Lighting Source) that can ship Print on Demand posters and give people a separate "Buy the map" button.

The same applies to the other funky weirdness that TSR put into boxed sets. I don't think it is economical for DriveThru RPG to print one set of cards, one book and one poster and have them sent to a distribution centre, where a worker has to track all of them down and pack them into a Print on Demand box.

But if end customers really want to assemble products at their own end, they could pay to have several items shipped to them separately.

I personally think I can live with almost everything being squished down into a single hardback or softback book.

The one thing I would like to see sold separately is the poster maps. With separate poster maps, customers would have the ability to buy a larger map that was easier to read.

And I know that some "collectors" like cloth maps. If there was a company that sold those, it wouldn't be too hard to add an alternative option for people to buy posters.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Jan 22, 2017)

A little bit of trivia for those interested. Today is the day we launched the original DnDClassics site and started re-releasing classic D&D books in PDF format back in 2013.

Of course we have since folded the DnDClassics site and catalog into DMsGuild and DriveThruRPG, and we're continuing to release classic D&D books into PDF and PoD formats...but I thought it was worth noting that we started this wild ride 4 years ago today.

-MMM


----------



## darjr (Jan 22, 2017)

Any stats about the two sites that you can share?


----------



## Parmandur (Jan 22, 2017)

Matt-M-McElroy said:


> A little bit of trivia for those interested. Today is the day we launched the original DnDClassics site and started re-releasing classic D&D books in PDF format back in 2013.
> 
> Of course we have since folded the DnDClassics site and catalog into DMsGuild and DriveThruRPG, and we're continuing to release classic D&D books into PDF and PoD formats...but I thought it was worth noting that we started this wild ride 4 years ago today.
> 
> -MMM





Huzzah!


----------



## Random Bystander (Jan 23, 2017)

Matt-M-McElroy said:


> A little bit of trivia for those interested. Today is the day we launched the original DnDClassics site and started re-releasing classic D&D books in PDF format back in 2013.
> 
> Of course we have since folded the DnDClassics site and catalog into DMsGuild and DriveThruRPG, and we're continuing to release classic D&D books into PDF and PoD formats...but I thought it was worth noting that we started this wild ride 4 years ago today.
> 
> -MMM



And a merry celebration of your store's annual day of establishment!


----------



## Igwilly (Jan 23, 2017)

*Final Fantasy Victory Fanfare*
There's a reason why I'm still playing D&D ^^


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Jan 24, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

Chaos Spawn (2e/SAGA)
Seeds of Chaos (2e/SAGA)
The Dragon's Den (Basic)
The Goblin's Lair (Basic)

Classic PoDs:

Players Handbook (1e)
Dungeon Masters Guide (1e)
Monster Manual (1e)

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jan 24, 2017)

Woohoo!!!

Core rulebooks in print!  

Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Jan 31, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

AC2 Combat Shield and Mini-Adventure (Basic)
Player's Secrets of Hogunmark (2e)
The Art of the Dragonlance Saga
The Haunted Tower (Basic)

Classic PoDs:

H4 The Throne of Bloodstone (1e)
A3 Assault on the Aerie of the Slave Lords (1e)
A1 Slave Pits of the Undercity (1e)

Adventurer's League:

In Volo's Wake (5e)

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## Saxon1974 (Jan 31, 2017)

Big Mac said:


> I honestly think that the only way to deal with maps is to find a PoD supplier (other than Lighting Source) that can ship Print on Demand posters and give people a separate "Buy the map" button.
> 
> The same applies to the other funky weirdness that TSR put into boxed sets. I don't think it is economical for DriveThru RPG to print one set of cards, one book and one poster and have them sent to a distribution centre, where a worker has to track all of them down and pack them into a Print on Demand box.
> 
> ...




I would pay for seperat map printing but the question is cost. Might prefer they just include the files to print myself...But maybe I could do that by just enlarging from the pdf.  The point is to be able to get a nice copy for less cost than originals on eBay.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Feb 7, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

A Paladin in Hell (2e)
AC9: D&D Creature Catalogue (Basic)
I9 Day of Al'Akbar (1e)
RR2 Book of Crypts (2e)

Classic PoDs:

FRQ2 Hordes of Dragonspear (2e)
G2 The Glacial Rift of the Frost Giant Jarl (1e)
G3 Hall of the Fire Giant King (1e)

Adventurer's League:

DDAL05-12 Bad Business in Parnast (5e)
DDAL05-13 Jarl Rising (5e)

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## YawningWizard (Feb 7, 2017)

Love the DM Guild!, but the pdf books, other than the core rule books, are pricey even at a discounted rate.

Edit: Jump to post #126 of this thread, I elaborate on this...


----------



## Random Bystander (Feb 7, 2017)

YawningWizard said:


> Love the DM Guild!, but the pdf books, other than the core rule books, are pricey even at a discounted rate.



With a general price range of $10 to $15 USD, I must admit that I am not seeing that.

Accounting for *inflation*, that would be approximately $4.50 to $6.70 in the mid-1980s.

Edit: Corrected "interest" to "inflation".


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Feb 7, 2017)

All 4 PDFs I activated today are priced at $4.99 each.

What would you say is overpriced?

-MMM


----------



## YawningWizard (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm talking about books like D&D 3.5e Monster Manual 3, 4, PHB2, DMG2, Rules Compendium, Complete Warrior, Complete Arcane, and so on, and so on...


----------



## Parmandur (Feb 7, 2017)

YawningWizard said:


> I'm talking about books like D&D 3.5e Monster Manual 3, 4, PHB2, DMG2, Rules Compendium, Complete Warrior, Complete Arcane, and so on, and so on...



I imagine the WotC era books have more artist and author friendly contracts in place; the TSR books probably have fewer royalties to pay off?

Sent from my BLU LIFE XL using EN World mobile app


----------



## YawningWizard (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah I guess that makes sense, Parmandur.


----------



## darjr (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd heard that Chris Lindsay and you folks were looking for ways to better DMSGuild. 

How about third party print on demand? I'd love a hard copy of Kobold Press Frozen Castle.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 8, 2017)

Matt-M-McElroy said:


> This week's D&D release list.



Matt, if you don't mind me asking, how soon do you think it will be before you run out of back-catalogue material to release? There can only be somewhere around 300 releasable D&D items left unreleased, and dozens of those are various character sheets or screens. At the current rate, it seems as if the new PDF releases will start drying up in early 2018.


----------



## Igwilly (Feb 8, 2017)

Echohawk said:


> Matt, if you don't mind me asking, how soon do you think it will be before you run out of back-catalogue material to release? There can only be somewhere around 300 releasable D&D items left unreleased, and dozens of those are various character sheets or screens. At the current rate, it seems as if the new PDF releases will start drying up in early 2018.



I think there's still a lot of setting material and adventures to be released.
Plus, I've been waiting for quite some time the book PHBR14 The Complete Barbarian's Handbook; still unreleased, it will be very important to my campaign.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 8, 2017)

Igwilly said:


> I think there's still a lot of setting material and adventures to be released.



Yes, but only around 300. Less than 40 missing products for each of BECMI, 1st Edition and 3rd Edition. A dozen or so SAGA products, half a dozen 4th Edition releases and some 180 2nd Edition titles. And I'm counting several variations of screens and characters sheet there, which might never get released. With the possible exception of Dragonlance, the majority of the material for every major D&D setting that WotC still owns is already available.


----------



## Igwilly (Feb 8, 2017)

Echohawk said:


> Yes, but only around 300. Less than 40 missing products for each of BECMI, 1st Edition and 3rd Edition. A dozen or so SAGA products, half a dozen 4th Edition releases and some 180 2nd Edition titles. And I'm counting several variations of screens and characters sheet there, which might never get released. With the possible exception of Dragonlance, the majority of the material for every major D&D setting that WotC still owns is already available.



I understand that. I also understand that other editions need attention too.
However, if someone from WotC is reading here: I still need the Barbarian's Handbook. With time travel, this is a necessity.
But the amount of setting material is gorgeous, already; it's just that more of them is a bonus.


----------



## PyroArrow (Feb 9, 2017)

For anyone that bought the 3 recent P.O.D., 1st edition Premium Core Books, did they fix the OCR scanning errors introduced in the original print run ?!?!


----------



## Random Bystander (Feb 9, 2017)

darjr said:


> I'd heard that Chris Lindsay and you folks were looking for ways to better DMSGuild.
> 
> How about third party print on demand? I'd love a hard copy of Kobold Press Frozen Castle.



That would be up to Kobold Press, who have a storefront on DrivethruRPG here: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/pub/2189/Kobold-Press

DMsGuild is Wizard's custom storefront on DrivethruRPG.

Final note: I Am Not A Lawyer.


----------



## darjr (Feb 9, 2017)

Random Bystander said:


> That would be up to Kobold Press, who have a storefront on DrivethruRPG here: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/pub/2189/Kobold-Press
> 
> DMsGuild is Wizard's custom storefront on DrivethruRPG.
> 
> Final note: I Am Not A Lawyer.




Actually no. That product uses WotC IP. It's the whole reason it's on the DMSGuild. It's an extension to Hoard of the Dragon Queen. They cannot put it on drivethru but only  the DMSGuild.

Further, from what I understand, Kobold can't decide to POD it on DMSGuild either. If I'm mistaken about that I'd love to know.


----------



## Random Bystander (Feb 9, 2017)

darjr said:


> Actually no. That product uses WotC IP. It's the whole reason it's on the DMSGuild. It's an extension to Hoard of the Dragon Queen. They cannot put it on drivethru but only  the DMSGuild.
> 
> Further, from what I understand, Kobold can't decide to POD it on DMSGuild either. If I'm mistaken about that I'd love to know.



My mistake, thank you. 

Unfortunately, I do not know any useful further information on this topic. To speculate only, and to be taken with the usual large dose of common table salt, it may be some legal or accounting snarl that needs straightening, or possibly worry over competition from third-party products.


----------



## darjr (Feb 9, 2017)

Random Bystander said:


> My mistake, thank you.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not know any useful further information on this topic. To speculate only, and to be taken with the usual large dose of common table salt, it may be some legal or accounting snarl that needs straightening, or possibly worry over competition from third-party products.




Could be, could be. Just stating that I'd like to see it be a thing.


----------



## YawningWizard (Feb 13, 2017)

Parmandur said:


> I imagine the WotC era books have more artist and author friendly contracts in place; the TSR books probably have fewer royalties to pay off?
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE XL using EN World mobile app




I can buy two Pathfinder PDF books for the price of one D&D 3.5e PDF book, it's no wonder why their books are pirated, and available on various websites for free.


----------



## Parmandur (Feb 13, 2017)

YawningWizard said:


> I can buy two Pathfinder PDF books for the price of one D&D 3.5e PDF book, it's no wonder why their books are pirated, and available on various websites for free.



Because heaven forbid the folks who made a product get paid...?  Supply and demand, if the market will bear a higher price for 3.x over PF, it will bear it; if it wouldn't, they likely would have changed by now...

Sent from my BLU LIFE XL using EN World mobile app


----------



## darjr (Feb 13, 2017)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] is there any way to get Matt's posts to the front page? I love that he comes over here from the DMsGuild to post but it would be awesome to get it on the front page.


----------



## YawningWizard (Feb 13, 2017)

Any money they get from their PDF's are pure profit, their D&D books are no longer in print, and the PDF's cost no money to make once created, no ink, no paper, no manufacturing costs.


----------



## Parmandur (Feb 13, 2017)

YawningWizard said:


> Any money they get from their PDF's are pure profit, their D&D books are no longer in print, and the PDF's cost no money to make once created, no ink, no paper, no manufacturing costs.



Royalties are usually the main cost for e-books, and those can be considerable; the servers and staff also cost money.  There is no "pure profit" involved.

Sent from my BLU LIFE XL using EN World mobile app


----------



## YawningWizard (Feb 13, 2017)

All good points Parmandur, consider me an ignorant fool then.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Feb 13, 2017)

darjr said:


> I'd heard that Chris Lindsay and you folks were looking for ways to better DMSGuild.
> 
> How about third party print on demand? I'd love a hard copy of Kobold Press Frozen Castle.




We do allow DMG creators to prepare their titles for PoD. We even have templates and tutorials in the FAQ:

http://support.dmsguild.com/hc/en-us/articles/217029298-Content-and-Format-Questions

Kobold Press even has one title in PoD already:

https://www.dmsguild.com/product/180402/Gem-Dragons-of-Faern

So, it is completely up to them if they want to make Frozen Castle in PoD.

-MMM


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Feb 14, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

College of Wizardry (2e)
FRQ1 Haunted Halls of Eveningstar (2e)
WGS2 Howl from the North (2e)
O2 Blade of Vengeance (Basic)

Classic PoDs:

FR6 Dreams of the Red Wizards (1e)
Eye of the Wyvern (2e)
The Scarlet Brotherhood (2e)

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 14, 2017)

O2 Blade of Vengeance doesn't appear to be up.  Was it removed or is the link wonky?


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 14, 2017)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> O2 Blade of Vengeance doesn't appear to be up.  Was it removed or is the link wonky?



It was available for sale about nine hours ago, but the download file was missing for the first hour or two. Apparently it was removed from sale _after_ the download had been fixed, for some reason. Hopefully that's just temporary, but I can think of at least one example where it wasn't (_Volo's Guide to the North_).


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 19, 2017)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> O2 Blade of Vengeance doesn't appear to be up.  Was it removed or is the link wonky?




O2 seems to be available again now.


----------



## Random Bystander (Feb 19, 2017)

Echohawk said:


> O2 seems to be available again now.



That is good. O2 seems quite vital to at least some people here.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Feb 21, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

FMQ1 City of Gold (2e)
IM1 The Immortal Storm (Basic)
Kidnapped (2e)
LC3 Night Watch in the Living City (2e)
Revenge of the Giants (4e)
Champions of Darkness (3e)

Classic PoDs:

Champions of Darkness (3e)
Revenge of the Giants (4e)
CM7 The Tree of Life (Basic)

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 22, 2017)

YawningWizard said:


> I can buy two Pathfinder PDF books for the price of one D&D 3.5e PDF book, it's no wonder why their books are pirated, and available on various websites for free.




I haven't looked, but I imagine you can also find pirated Pathfinder books available for free on various torrents.

So I don't think there is a strong link between how much something costs in PDF format and whether or not it is pirated.


----------



## YawningWizard (Feb 23, 2017)

Olaf the Stout said:


> I haven't looked, but I imagine you can also find pirated Pathfinder books available for free on various torrents.
> 
> So I don't think there is a strong link between how much something costs in PDF format and whether or not it is pirated.




No but it gives the willing to pay players, more incentive to take the "free" route instead. Pathfinder PDF books are $10, vs D&D's $12-$30 range (roughly), I mean, common!.


----------



## YawningWizard (Feb 25, 2017)

Sorry I corrected the prices...D&D $13-$26CAN vs PF $13-17CAN. 

Note: These are just for the products that I'm interested in. Yes I have purchased many books and PDFs myself.


----------



## Parmandur (Feb 25, 2017)

YawningWizard said:


> No but it gives the willing to pay players, more incentive to take the "free" route instead. Pathfinder PDF books are $10, vs D&D's $12-$30 range (roughly), I mean, common!.



As I understand it, it's been shown that people willing to pirate are not likely to buy at any price; lowering prices on that basis won't discourage piracy.

And, maybe the WotC 3.x material is just in more demand than Paizo's; it's not WotC bread and butter but a premium product; really, I think they are probably charging what the market will bear, reasons could undoubtedly be multiplied.  Mostly, I am interested in older edition products in the $5-$10 range, personally.

Sent from my BLU LIFE XL using EN World mobile app


----------



## YawningWizard (Feb 25, 2017)

All good points Parmandur.

On another note, I love how Paizo offers you a lite version of their PDF's to download, once you buy a book in PDF form. It's too bad the DMGuild didn't offer the same thing to it's customers; information on the lite version here.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Feb 28, 2017)

This week release list.

Classic PDFs:

Castle Spulzeer (2e)
Doors to the Unknown (2e)
Hellgate Keep (2e)
Servants of Darkness (2e)
The Vortex of Madness and other Planer Perils (2e)

Classic PoDs:

Castle Spulzeer (2e)
Hellgate Keep (2e)

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Mar 7, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

DLS4 Wild Elves (2e)
Sea of Fallen Stars (2e)
Wrath of the Minotaur (2e)
Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium, Vol 1 (2e)

Classic PoD:

Wrath of the Minotaur (2e)

Adventurer's League:

DDAL05-14 Reeducation (5e)
DDAL05-15 Reclamation (5e)
DDAL05-16 Parnast Under Siege (5e)

FYI, I was at the WotC offices yesterday meeting with Chris Lindsay, Mike Mearls, and other folks talking about DMsGuild, the D&D Classics PDF/PoD schedule, and some other stuff. I gathered a bunch of the feedback from this thread and a few other places for the discussion. Anyway, just wanted folks to know that I do value good feedback and we have some cool stuff on the horizon that I'll announce when I can.

-MMM


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Mar 7, 2017)

Parmandur said:


> As I understand it, it's been shown that people willing to pirate are not likely to buy at any price; lowering prices on that basis won't discourage piracy.
> 
> And, maybe the WotC 3.x material is just in more demand than Paizo's; it's not WotC bread and butter but a premium product; really, I think they are probably charging what the market will bear, reasons could undoubtedly be multiplied.  Mostly, I am interested in older edition products in the $5-$10 range, personally.
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE XL using EN World mobile app




Actually, it's been shown that pirates do purchase, and often purchase more than the average consumer. This is regarding music and books, but probably applies to game books, too. 

For most pirating customers I know, the bar to paying for stuff is three-fold: 

1. There are much more convenient ways to get the thing. They will pay for stuff like ad free Spotify, but won't pay for a physical, DRM laden copy, for instance. Before stuff like Spotify, that left them to just pirate unless there was a DRM free digital download at a reasonable price, with no annoying hoops to jump through. Likewise, I know ppl who pirated comics while until subscription services online became reasonable, and now they pay for access to comics in digital. 

2. They don't like the company, but want the product. 

3. It's too damn expensive. This mostly applies to video games. Most ppl I know who pirate games only pirate AAA games, and will still buy on steam if it's good. 

Make of that what you will, obv.


----------



## darjr (Mar 7, 2017)

Anything you can share.


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Mar 14, 2017)

This week's D&D release list:

Classic PDFs:

Cormyr (2e)
Denizens of Darkness (3e)
Villains' Lorebook (2e)
WGA1 Falcon's Revenge (2e)
WGA2 Falconmaster (2e)
WGA3 Flames of the Falcon (2e)

Classic PoDs:

Denizens of Darkness (3e)
Villains' Lorebook (2e)

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Mar 21, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

TM5: Kara-Tur Trail Map (2e)
Player's Secrets of Stjordvik (2e)
MC6 Monstrous Compendium Kara-Tur Appendix (2e)
FROA1 Ninja Wars (2e)

Classic PoD:

M4 Five Coins For A Kingdom (Basic)

Magazines:

Dungeon #84
Dungeon #85
Dragon #274
Dragon #275

Enjoy!


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Mar 28, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

CGR2 The Complete Gladiator's Handbook (2e)
DLR2 Taladas: The Minotaurs (2e)
DLR3 Unsung Heroes (2e)
WGS1 Five Shall Be One (2e)

Classic PoDs:

When Black Roses Bloom (2e)
Vault of the Dracolich (D&D Next)

Magazines:

Dragon #276
Dungeon #82

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## Igwilly (Mar 29, 2017)

Matt-M-McElroy said:


> This week's D&D release list.
> 
> Classic PDFs:
> 
> ...



Nice! ^^

I was waiting for The Complete Gladiator's Handbook.
Now the only one missing is The Complete Barbarian's Handbook ^^


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Apr 4, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

Dark Sun Campaign Setting (Expanded and Revised Edition) (2e)
Joshuan's Almanac & Book of Facts (Basic/2e)
DLS2 Tree Lords (2e)
DLS3 Oak Lords (2e)

Classic PoDs:

M1 Into the Maelstrom (Basic)

Adventurer's League:

DDAL05-17 Hartkiller's Horn (5e)
DDAL05-18 The Mysterious Isle (5e)
DDAL05-19 Eye of Xxiphu (5e)

Magazines:

Dragon #277
Dragon #278
Dungeon #86
Dungeon #87

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Apr 11, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

Swords & Spells (0e)
DLA1 Dragon Dawn (2e)
DLA2: Dragon Knight (2e)
M2/MSOLO2 Maze of the Riddling Minotaur (Basic)
The Ruins of Myth Drannor (2e)

Classic PoDs:

M2/MSOLO2 Maze of the Riddling Minotaur (Basic)
The Ruins of Myth Drannor (2e)

Magazines:

Dragon #279
Dragon #280
Dungeon #88
Dungeon #89

Enjoy!


----------



## Echohawk (Apr 11, 2017)

Matt-M-McElroy said:


> This week's D&D release list.
> 
> M2/MSOLO2 Maze of the Riddling Minotaur (Basic)



I see that you've recreated the invisible ink text from this one. Nice going! Does that mean we are likely to eventually see the other magic viewer adventures like CM5 as completed PDFs/PoD?


----------



## Saxon1974 (Apr 11, 2017)

Echohawk said:


> I see that you've recreated the invisible ink text from this one. Nice going! Does that mean we are likely to eventually see the other magic viewer adventures like CM5 as completed PDFs/PoD?




I am curious how that will work on these? Will we need the invisible ink pen to play these?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 11, 2017)

Echohawk said:


> I see that you've recreated the invisible ink text from this one. Nice going! Does that mean we are likely to eventually see the other magic viewer adventures like CM5 as completed PDFs/PoD?




I honestly never expected to see these in PDF.  Woot!


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Apr 18, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

DLS1 New Beginnings (2e)
DLA3 Dragon's Rest (2e)
Elminster's Ecologies (2e)
Powers & Pantheons (2e)
The Silver Key (2e)

Classic PoD:

Elminster's Ecologies (2e)
A0-A4: Against the Slave Lords (1e)

D&D Magazines:
Dragon #281
Dragon #282
Dungeon #90
Dungeon #92

D&D Comics:

Dungeons & Dragons: Frost Giant’s Fury #2

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## Matt-M-McElroy (Apr 25, 2017)

This week's D&D release list.

Classic PDFs:

DLQ1 Knight's Sword (2e)
DLQ2 Flint's Axe (2e)
More Leaves from the Inn of the Last Home (2e)
Mystara Dungeon Master Survival Kit (2e)
Mystara Player's Survival Kit (2e)

Classic PoD:

C1 The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan (1e)
More Leaves from the Inn of the Last Home (2e)

Magazines:

Dragon #283
Dragon #284
Dungeon #93
Dungeon #94

Enjoy!

-MMM


----------



## Random Bystander (Apr 27, 2017)

Matt-M-McElroy said:


> This week's D&D release list.
> 
> Classic PDFs:
> 
> ...



It is probably unlikely, but to make the inquiry anyway, is there anything discussed about putting the Dungeon and Dragon magazines in Print on Demand?


----------



## Random Bystander (May 9, 2017)

As Matt-M-McElroy is


			
				Matt-M-McElroy @ RPG.net said:
			
		

> Note: I won't be around the next two weeks to make the weekly update here. Stuff will still go live, but I'll be traveling and will have limited access/time to be on the forum.
> 
> -MMM



, I have taken it upon myself to post this week's releases, insofar as I have been able to puzzle out, on the ancient grounds of "dibs!" Please note that I have no official standing here.

This space will updated after editing; posting now to avoid multiple-poster update collision. Space has been updated.

DLE3: Dragon Keep (2e) (pdf, POD)
DLE1: In Search of Dragons (2e) (pdf, POD)
Tale of the Comet (2e) (pdf)
Jakandor: Island of War (2e) (pdf)
DLT1 New Tales: The Land Reborn (2e) (pdf)
Priest's Spells Compendium Volume 2 (2e) (pdf)

Adventurer's  League 6: 01: A Thousand Tiny Deaths (5e) (pdf)

Dragon #286 (pdf)
Dragon #285 (pdf)
Dungeon #98 (pdf)
Dungeon #97 (pdf)

Note #1: The name on the cover of "Priest's Spell Compendium" differs from the name given on the store page, "Priest's Spells Compendium". In  this case, I went with the store page name as the latest available.


----------

